# Fattie Fever! Breakfast Fattie w/ Qview



## xjcamaro (Jan 10, 2011)

I just made my first fattie in a while this weekend and still got the itch. So i made 2 more tonight and they are in the fridge to smoke after work tomorrow. The first one i didnt take pictures of, it is the same as the one i made the other day with olives, mushrooms, hot pepper rings, pepperoni, and cheese.

The other one, that i took pictures of below, is a breakfast fattie. Just a basic one with scrammbled egg, hashbrowns, and cheese. And i have to say in leu of all the splitting fatties the past couple days, if there would be one that would blow up it would have to be this one. It is packed and fat! i had to use 2 peices of saran wrap to roll it up in.

Heres the pics

Sausage sheet.








Added egg







Cheese







Hashbrowns







Rolled up







In the blanket of bacon for a overnight snooze in the fridge







Ill post finished pics after the smoke tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 10, 2011)

Your right that one looks like it's ready to split in the fridge!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## papagreer (Jan 10, 2011)

That looks good! I still need to break into the Fattie world....still have not smoked one yet. Cant wait to make one of those bad boys!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Definitely a fattie explosion about to occur!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea I have been slacking in the fatty department myself. Maybe I will throw a few on this weekend.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

Ill have to snap a shot of the two fatties side by side just to show how fat this breakfast one is compared to a plain pizza one. It is definately noticeable!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes sir the fattie will definatly grow on you. Now there are really good when you first try them but after a while you will get burned out on them. But it is always in the back of your mind too. Then opne day it will wrare up it's ugly head and start screaming eat me again.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

Smoked the 2 fatties tonight. I took a picture of the two fatties side by side. You can definately tell which one is overstuffed! Although none of them split, or exploded. Neither of them even leaked! I sliced the breakfast fattie and ate a couple peices. Not to bad, the hashbrowns became cheesy potatoes. Very good flavor. Would make a very hearty quick breakfast. The second one i am not slicing as i am giving it to my dad to eat.

Here are the new pics.

The two fatties side by side. The one on the right is the stuffed breakfast fattie.







Smoking







Out of the smoker







Sliced







Ready to eat!







Thanks!


----------



## porked (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice looking fatties, great pics, love the post, thanks.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 11, 2011)

nice Q


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2011)

Man those turned out great! Nice job!


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 13, 2011)

I had some left overs tonight for dinner. I think these fatties are better a day or two after. Also i splashed some Louisiana Hot Sauce on the slices, it tasted pretty good.


----------



## captok (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try this....they look great


----------

